# caption the critter pics thread



## shart_attack

Post a pic of an animalany animaland give us a caption for it. Like:







_"So, did you guys find my pops?"_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Dammit, I told you a thousand times already: We don't want anything from Amway!!!"_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Yeah??? Well, you show me the PROOF that locusts have too much cholesterol, and I'll stop bringing them home to the kids, buddy."_


----------



## norwegen

Now where did I leave the dam keys?


----------



## shart_attack

_"Tell you what, Gwendolyn: That damned son of Bart's'll have his head buried in the sand the first time Bart tells 'im that most of the lowlifes who hunt us have really sharp teeth."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Well, dad, you DID tell me that tomorrow's little sister's birthday, you know."_


----------



## NoNukes

shart_attack said:


> Post a pic of an animalany animaland give us a caption for it. Like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"So, did you guys find my pops?"_



A Republican waves goodbye to 'his' America, after the ice melts.


----------



## shart_attack

_"Now, aren't you glad I told you to save your appetite, and not to eat too much of Penelope's homemade acacia pie this mornin', Harriet?"_


----------



## shart_attack

_"So shine on, shine on, harvest moooooooooooooooooon ..."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Soooooooo, thar be a fresh, steamin' heap of booty for us to plunder just two houses down, aye? Well, fetch me crew off the deck at once, and tell 'em to make haste and come hitherrrrrrrrr!!!"_


----------



## shart_attack

_"I guess Henrietta really did leave me for that Hammerhead, after all."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Tell you whut, I 'bout had all I can take from that girl. First, she bring home that damn wombat she say is her 'shoppin' buddy'; now she tell me she got six more little kickahs in her pouch, and they all mine. Tired of this s--t, man. TIRED of it."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Nah, nah: you two've got it all wrong.

James, you're the sprinter: you take the long way 'round the tree, and distract him.

Carol: YOU kick the guy lookin' at us through whatever-that-black-thingamajig-is straight-up, stone-cold square in the jewels.

I will get his lunch and picnic supplies."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Looks like I picked the wrong day to stop drinking."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Looks like I picked the wrong day to stop smoking."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Looks like I picked the wrong day to stop sniffing glue."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Looks like I picked the wrong day to stop snorting coke."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Looks like I picked the wrong day to stop taking amphetamines."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Looks like I picked the wrong day to stop bangin' smack."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Looks like I picked the wrong day to stop poppin' ludes."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Jacobs, I want to know absolutely everything that's happened up till now."

"Well, let's see. First the earth cooled. And then the dinosaurs came, but they got too big and fat, so they all died and they turned into oil. And then the Arabs came and they bought Mercedes Benzes. And Prince Charles started wearing all of Lady Di's clothes. I couldn't believe it."_&#8482;


----------



## Capstone




----------



## shart_attack

_"Well, Eugene, if only you'd do some things with him like fathers are supposed do, instead of running crazy every time you think you smell raw beef and cheap beer, he probably wouldn't be lazily hanging out on the intestinal walls all day, you know."_


----------



## Capstone




----------



## Capstone




----------



## shart_attack

_"Well if this really is IT, then by golly, I'm goin' out happy."_


----------



## shart_attack

_"See, Henryetta? I told you we could still get a table here without reservations for our anniversary! And mmmm hmmmm &#8212; you smell THAT, honey? We got here just in time for the field mice special!!!"_


----------



## shart_attack

"_Who the heck peed on the Bermuda grass?!?!?_"


----------



## shart_attack

"_So, who's this 'Delta4Embassy' guy you've been tellin' me so much about anyway, son?_"

AngelsNDemons
aaronleland
SmarterThanTheAverageBear 
NLT
Marianne 
MeBelle60


----------



## shart_attack

_"Can we guarantee you a good rate on a quality health care plan? You bet we can, guy!!!"_


----------



## shart_attack

Just because it got lost in the software change a few months ago, here's the #2 post again.






_"Dammit, I told you a thousand times already: We don't want anything from Amway!!!"_


----------



## shart_attack

_"You little punk kids today just don't know how good you've got it. I can remember when my brothers and sisters and I had to walk through 30 miles of crocodile pits every day to find grass this good."_


----------



## Claudette

Cute as hell.


----------



## ChrisL

shart_attack said:


> _"You little punk kids today just don't know how good you've got it. I can remember when my brothers and sisters and I had to walk through 30 miles of crocodile pits every day to find grass this good."_



Screw this grass, where the cookies at?


----------



## shart_attack

_"And that's how I met and fell in love with Jack at the Bamboo Palace restaurant some 20 years ago today."_


----------



## ChrisL

I didn't do it, mom!  I swear!


----------



## ChrisL

I think it's about time for a visit to the Maury Povich show.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, you got it?  You distract him.  I'll steal the fishes!


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, I must know where you got these shoes!


----------



## Capstone

*The only thing worse than finding a worm in your apple...is finding half a worm in your apple.*


----------



## Capstone

*Spike, heel! *​


----------



## shart_attack

_"Hey, Mike, Larry: here's another one for you guys.

Unbeknownst to each other, a lion, a jackal and a frick'n human all incidentally walk into the same newly-discovered cave. What did the human say to them there when he saw them just as the batteries on his flashlight went out?"_


----------



## shart_attack

_"Our favorite bully, Great White Joe, finally gettin' his comeuppance against a giant squid? Guys, I woulda PAID to see this show!!!"_


----------



## ChrisL

Capstone said:


> *Spike, heel! *​



Oh, that's clever!  Wish I had thought of that one!


----------

